# New BIG SCARY NEWS: All the latest plus an exclusive interview with Dee Snider



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

The latest BIG SCARY NEWS is now online: (episode 20)

All the latest news you need to know plus an EXCLUSIVE interview with the legendary Dee Snider of Twisted Sister. be sure to check out the most dangerous 30 minutes in the haunt industry:

http://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/


----------

